# Free BSD distro on USB stick formated like Super Floppy



## FlameElement (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello,

I have a complicated question, besides of it am newbie but would like to learn. So I'd like to make a bootable usb stick with free bsd distro on it but also it must be recognized like some of the formats of the super floppy (LS-120, ZIP or MO). I found a way to make the stick bootable with mounted pcbsd distro on it but it not formmated like super floppy what is in fact actually the point. My pc can only boot from super floppy (LS-120, ZIP or MO) and the distro I mount on the usb stick recognizes on the other pc's like usb-hdd which is not working for me. So, the question it is it possible and if it so would you be so kind to give me some advices.

10x a lot in advance!


----------



## ChickenWing88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is a how tofor putting FreeBSD on a USB thumbdrive.


----------



## FlameElement (Feb 3, 2009)

10x for the answer. I'd like to install FreeBSD from usb stick, not on it. Anyway I red the article an followed the link in it to find this one: http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg....2006/freebsd-hackers/20060326.freebsd-hackers

But this explained me how to make bootable usb stick from iso image what i've already did. There is not any clue how can i make usb stick recognizable from my bios like super floppy besides the mounted frebsd distribution on it.

Cheers!


----------

